
Show HN: Mindless Execution – Work like a JavaScript engine and get things done - alexjv89
https://github.com/alexjv89/mindless
======
esessoms
This is nice work! I've already downloaded it and started using it. The
workflow is absolutely perfect, and is exactly what I have always wanted in a
task manager. It fits with my mental model of how I try to keep track of tasks
while coding, and may, possibly, prove to be an improvement over pen and
paper.

One concern I have is there doesn't seem to be any sort of persistence. I can
argue that this is actually a feature: if you don't know what you need to be
working on when you sit down at the keyboard, you have bigger problems. (I may
be influenced by Jeff Atwood in this respect.) In practice, however, it might
prove useful to carry over unfinished tasks from one session to the next.
Maybe a simple persistence scheme like that used by TiddlyWiki would be enough
to get the job done?

Also finished tasks disappear. It would be nice to be able to review and
figure out where the day went. But that way lies feature creep.

But, anyway, those issues are minor compared to finally getting workflow right
(for me, YMMV). I'm really excited.

Thanks for sharing this!

~~~
alexjv89
Thanks. This is achievement level unlocked for me :) A comment on one of my HN
submission !

Regarding the persistence problem. That is weird. The app uses local storage
in the browser to persist the tasks and make it available in the next session.
If you close the tab/app and open it again, you should still have all the
tasks. This might be a bug. Can you share more details such as the browser you
use etc?

Review completed tasks - thinking about this one. Might include this in the
road map. So far what I noticed is that the maybe the tasks that are completed
are not that very important to see again. Maybe simple statistics on tasks
completed per day per thread would be awesome.

~~~
esessoms
Yes, you are right about local storage. I just had my browser locked down too
tightly.

But, yes, looking forward to really using it at work this week. I hope to have
more useful/constructive feedback for you after that.

~~~
alexjv89
Awesome thanks !

------
alexjv89
The app can be tried out here -
[http://alexjv89.github.io/mindless/](http://alexjv89.github.io/mindless/)
before downloading. It is recommended to download and run on localhost so that
internet issues dont slow you down !

------
detaro
You should put it on GitHub pages or something, so people can try it without
downloading (or did I just miss the link?)

~~~
alexjv89
Created a github page -
[http://alexjv89.github.io/mindless/](http://alexjv89.github.io/mindless/) .
You can try out the app there before downloading.

